# YBS Media helps me join the 21st century



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I may have been the last in the US, but I still had all my old Lardy and a few other YBS materials on VHS. I had looked into getting them converted to DVD at a local place but it was expensive. I was going to do it myself, but never got around to it (and eventually realized that it was likely I would never get around to it).

Then I noticed that YBS has an offer to take back the old VHS materials and send you DVDs for half price. So, I boxed up Lardy's "eCollar" and "Marking" to see how it worked. A couple of days later, I got the two in DVD for half price. Also, even though I didn't know it, they give an extra 10% off for multiple items.

A great deal for folks who still have the old VHS versions and are tired of fast forwarding to get to what you want to see. I am going to send off the rest of my YBS Media library soon.

Just thought I would put this out there in case anyone is in the same situation and doesn't know about the deal.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks, I did not know about that deal....hmmmmm....


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words DoubleHaul!! Ybsmedia has had a VHS trade in program for several years now. Details are on our website at www.ybsmedia.com


Barbara Younglove
ybsmedia.com


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

YBS folks are a pleasure to work with. They've replaced lost manuals and a broken tape for me at no charge. Class operation.


----------

